# How to cut up a telephone pole?



## 95bravo (Mar 22, 2010)

I got 11 telephone poles that were left on the property buy the formal owner. I want to cut them for fence post. I got a chainsaw, but I figure it'll take a bunch of chains as I figure there full of nails and such. Any Ideas welcome.


----------



## Bret4207 (May 31, 2008)

Chainsaw. Just use an old chain.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

The nails and staples should be visible for the most part.

Were you lucky enough to find the heavy copper ground wires intact ?


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

why would they be all fun of nails?????? We have always just used a really sharp chain saw on ours and it works really good..if there are nails you should be able to detect them with a strong magnet first..check where you are going to make your cuts with a good magnet..

we have used them for arbors and to hold swings..they also make good bridges over drain areas..and clothesline poles..i even have a martin house on the top of one by my pond


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

As stated earlier......1 (only) already knicked chain. They cut wood amazingly well. 

Before you cut them - have you considered using them to build an outbuilding?


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

95bravo,

Start from the top end to do youur measurements; that way if you have an odd one it will be from the bottom which may have already rotted. On the marks, saw only a little more than halfway through each cut, then turn the pole over and do the other halves. Saves getting the chain in the dirt that way. Any nails will probably be in the section that was about six foot from the ground---dam yard sale signs......

geo


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

If you are going to be doin alot of wood reclaimation you could buy a metal detector. 
Here's one for only $10 (not sure how good it is) most reclaimation shops buy the better ones like they use at an airport.
http://www.google.com/products/catalog?q=metal+detectors&cid=7788201766741710577&sa=title#p


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

you might take a carbide tipped saw blade and girder the pole. If there are nails you cant see the carbide will handle it better than that chain saw chain. Then finnish the cut wiht a chain saw.

Just an idea


----------



## Cascade Failure (Jan 30, 2007)

Pole saw?:bouncy:

OK, seriously, chainsaw. Try to avoid the bad stuff. Resharpen when you can't.


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

Measure the pole, put marks where you want to cut, and inspect those areas for nails. Remove any hardware in those spots.

Start the chainsaw and make your cuts.

--->Paul


----------



## o&itw (Dec 19, 2008)

According how the posts were originally treated, you may get varying results for use as fence posts. For instance the old (western) cedar posts were creosoted on the bottom and the part above the ground not treated at all. The "butt" end of these poles would last forever, but the upper part, while OK, had a fairly limited lifetime, when cut off and stuck into the ground. Even fully treated (used poles) would have much of the creasote/penta settled back in to the butt portion after a few years. The poles might have a much greater utility for a pole barn, if not for yourself, maybe barter or sell and buy regular posts with the money. Just a thought. I have had a lot of the cut/utility pole posts, rot out rather quickly.


----------



## 95bravo (Mar 22, 2010)

I do have an out building in the works. I had a 20 x 30 pad poured Tuesday. I already got most of the lumber bought up. I guess I got enough pole bottoms to all or most of the fence corners. No copper unless its under the pile. Thanks for all the great Ideas.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Rick said:


> As stated earlier......1 (only) already knicked chain. They cut wood amazingly well.
> 
> Before you cut them - have you considered using them to build an outbuilding?


Never ever cut a telephone pole for fencing... unless you have absolutely nothing else to use for posts... they have more value as building posts... set four in the ground, and you got the makings of a barn.

If you must, wait until you actually need the posts to saw them up... once cut, they can't be rejoined.... you might need a longer pole before you need posts.

Shouldn't be any rocks on the poles, unless they've been dragged.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I would definately know what I am using each for before cutting. They make great "gate" posts; however, if you will be using them for construction, you just might want them different lengths.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

What Rambler, and Tex said


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Learn how to properly sharpen a chain and it will never be a problem. It's not rocket surgery.........


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

Don't cut at all. I echo Texican and the other guys.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Same here ,poles are worth more the way they are.Thanks Marc


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

.... It's rare that I can scrounge a telephone pole, even rarer a 'high line' pole...

I get t-posts on a regular basis... and quite a few are the mongo old time posts, twice the size of the girlie man posts their stamping nowadays...

If you were close, I'd come take em off your hands, and exchange an equivalent amount of posts... I can always use good poles... but they're hard to find, unless I find a red cedar tree someone's wanting to get rid of...


----------

